# SFA's Journal



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Decided to start my first journal! 
(I keep fighting the urge to post lots of photos of my tank, but I'm not the first one! lol)
I currently have a 10g tank in use for my only betta right now: Lago. When the dollar per gallon sale comes I might get a 30g and split it into 6 different tanks, but I don't have anymore room in my house so I have to find room >.> 

This is my first ever journal so it may be a little shaky or whatnot :roll:
(The picture of his tank is an old photo. I will upload a newer version later)


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

So today I checked on Lago to see how he was doing after the 25% water change. Turns out my little buddy became stressed when I was moving around his decor and nipped his fins. Now I'm just going to keep an eye on him.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Going out today to get some new AQ plants and some API Leaf zone (Fingers crossed that it's in stock!) and new root tabs (Mine are running out. Oh bother) from Petco. I'm also going to see if I can get a new light for my tank so that the plants can get more light than what they are. 

The light+bulb:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-150-...khdbhh&cm_mmc=CJ-_-6150624-_-11210757&cj=true

http://www.homedepot.com/p/EcoSmart...v08xi6&cm_mmc=CJ-_-6150624-_-11210757&cj=true

I really want to get these plants:
-Duckweed
-Pearlweed
-Java Moss
-Guppy Grass (Naja Grass)
-Peacock Moss
-Marimo Moss ball
-More amazon swords (^^")
-Water Wisteria (Saw some at Petsmart -must buy oAo)


Update on Lago:
His fins are already healing!  He seems really embarrassed by the damage so he hides from me when he catches me staring at his fins. Lol.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I would check on the peacock moss, if it is the peacock fern, Selaginella wildenowii that is not an aquatic plant. It's designed for terrariums and won't grow completely underwater. 

Duckweed is very invasive I've had it before and didn't care for it at all, so I would consider whether you really want to spend money on it.

Java, Water wisteria and marimo are really nice in my opinion.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you for your insight on the plants  Much appreciated


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

The light I was using for the aquarium broke. Turns out that the manufacturer was careless enough to build the lamp with a 60 watt when the max was 40 watt. Lucky that I was home when I saw it break! Now I'm going to toss away the useless thing and since I wasn't able to buy the clamp light yesterday I will tomorrow (If I don't procrastinate about it)


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Bought a snail today (Apple snail). Since I got him from Petsmart it's being quarantined for a good 3 weeks before it joins Lago in the 10g. Hoping it lays eggs later in life though! This way I can have at least 6 snails in the tank and then give the rest away (If Lago doesn't eat the eggs. lol)


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

So I will not be adding the apple snail to Lago's tank for fear that his aggressiveness may end up killing the poor snail. So I am now going to stop trying to sell my 2.5g tank and will be setting it up for the snail and maybe 1 or 2 guppies (Both females). It will have a soil substrate and live plants. I will also be adding a small piece of driftwood to it as well.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Getting everything for breeding the two CT's ready. Only was able to get one black CT female (The male I wanted was bought)Spawning tub is 66 quarts and I have three 35g grow out tubs to separate the spawn into three parts if necessary.
I am currently searching Amazon for a submersible heater, BBS eggs, and a sponge filter. (Yay Amazon!)


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

The girl I bought! 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettasct1421490724

Now I have to go and look for a male (Preferably not online). Wish me luck guys!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Just today I was telling my mom about watching a video about a Lionhead goldfish who had surgery to remove the tumor on his side. After I was done telling her about the surgery being successful she bursted out laughing and I kind of looked at her like  
Apparently she was thinking about the common goldfish (when they are small and sold in the pet stores) and so I explained to her that a Lionhead is way dfferent and doesn't get to the GINORMOUS size of the common goldfish. (I held up my hands to show her how big they actually get and I think she passed out a little)

I also have update photos of Mary Cosette and Lago:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful fish you have.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you Olympia!

I'm really ticked off right now since my friend on FB tried to buy Mary Cosette when I uploaded her photo on FB (She even commented on the photo saying "how much"). Grrr. 
I even said on FB I got her a week ago and I am always constantly telling her to be patient until I breed her so she can buy one of the babes, but she doesn't want to wait.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Sorry I haven't posted in a while. Mary is still in treatment, but I have no idea if the columnaris will fully go away since it's almost been 2 weeks. I changed Lago's decor, but guess what? NO FIN BITING! Yay! He seems to like all the changes I made to his tank. I will be making some silk plant decor like I did with Mary's tank and be placing them around the empty spots of his tank since I don't like emptiness either.

I am now setting up a different tank to contain my snails since I also want to breed them (I know what I am getting myself into). 

I will also upload some pics of my tank building since some forum members said they will like to see them  

All-in-All this is just a small update and will try to post some more things soon.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Lago is choking on some baby shrimp I gave him >.> He decided not to peck at it like my female does and ate the entire thing. It's just a waiting game for me now. He's already lethargic and trying to cough it out or swallow it; i don't know what he's doing anymore. Praying he will get through this


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I've subscribed!

I really think your journal is interesting!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

:-D:-D:-D Thanks Blu!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I have to buy a new crowntail female to breed with my male since the girl who's sick is STILL sick and it's been over 2 weeks. I'm afraid I might lose her to this disease as well which sucks. I have a 3g ready for the new female that I will buy later today? tomorrow? I don't know when I just know I have to buy her, but my Petco's fish care right now sucks since their fish looked terrible two days (short staff right now) ago so when I go again hopefully their care gets better.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Just was told that once the yard is fixed up we will actually be moving to a larger property. I asked my mother if I can build the pond there for single-tailed goldfish I wanted and guess what? She said yes. She believes it will take away the stress around my family and the stress from her work. Sucks we're moving since now I have to get all my fish equipment ready for transport.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome! Post pics once you've got that pond up. Or show it to us progress by progress!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

@Blu I'm thinking of process by process ^^ Will update when I will begin the pond after I learn what date we will move.

Tomorrow is Valentine's day so I'm just going to be spoiling my mother all throughout that day :3 I already have several ideas of what to do for her and I have to hurry and make her gifts before it become midnight XD I'm such a procrastinator. I was making her a "100 reasons I love you" jar and then plucking some of the beautiful roses that have blossomed on our bushes before they die from the heat lol  All Im doing for my boyfriend though is just going to watch a movie with him. Hopefully he doesn't get jealous of me spoiling my mom and not him.

Back to tanks: I wasn't able to buy the female today, but made plans to get her tomorrow morning. I made a DIY filter since I basically don't want to go wasting money on filter's that break all the time (My 30g filter broke the other day)  It's working great so far. My heater I ordered still hasn't come in, but my house is pretty warm right now since spring is here and it's hot outside during the day and it's still warm even in the nights! >.< I made some DIY plants like I did with MC's tank to put into the 3g I got set up for the girl I will be getting. Will be cleaning MC's tank tonight though and stop the AQ salt treatment and go back to MB treatment.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Sale at Petco is 30% off all fish  I am glad I waited until later to buy fish haha. I plan on buying a single female betta since I have no room right now for more than one, but I also want to set up a sorority tank which will have to be a plan put aside for the moment. 

I am designing how the pond should look like and when I told my dad about it he began lecturing me on what a pond needs and all that. He thinks I don't know anything about what I am doing and encourages fish keepers to keep betta fish in a .5g  Yeah since we are both fish keepers, but of different types of water [He cares for saltwater while I care for fresh] we usually argue about fish a lot then I told him today that If I don't bother his fish keeping he doesn't bother mine. It worked XD.

Also my little chihuahua/pomeranian mix used to be heavy, but lost weight due to longer walks her ribs are still expanded from before so yeah....my dog looks like a football. Literally a football. I also think I am a terrible dog owner for loving my fish more than I do her. She noticed when I pay more attention to the fish than her and lately has been throwing little fits. It's adorable, but annoying. She knows that I hate it when she whines randomly the little troll  She's still my little football (I am never letting that go. Seriously.)


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome, it's great to have sales from the chains to get supplies!

I wish I had a father to argue with about fish, haha!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

It's pretty fun to argue with him until he questions my fish keeping methods lol.

Anywho one of my sisters will be moving out pretty soon and told me I can use her old room as a fish room all I have to say to her is, "YASSS". My dad showed me some butterfly koi today and oh my gosh they're so beautiful! He told me that I can add one of these beauty's to the pond once we set it up with the goldfish. :3 I am getting so excited to get the pond, but ya know not able to right now. Boo.

MC seems to be getting better from her columnaris tho'. It is almost gone now whenever she colors up, but still quite noticeable when she is her stressed out color. She actually might pull through this, but I still don't have kanaplex >.< Once I get that I think she might fully recover I am currently asking around for 5 grams handouts of kanaplex, but ya know I have only one fish keeper friend at school, but she doesn't buy medication for her bettas. :/


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Glad everything is coming along. I've very excited for that pond to be finished!!!!!!!!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Went back to Petco today and saw a betta with one eye popped and the other becoming popped. I am really not pleased with how they are slipping the guy that's usually caring for them is gone since I don't see him anymore and I even complained about their care of the bettas. Oh well tomorrow I am going back for him and a little female I saw that had beautiful fins.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I did end up buying the blind betta boy, but left the female for I don't really need her right now. Turns out he can barely see out of his left eye (But everybody on an fb group I am a part of really love him and even my family grew fond of him <3)


I have a presentation tomorrow about Betta Fish and I am really worried if I start ranting in the middle of the presentation even though it's supposed to be about evolution! Lol. 

I am also starting to doubt that MC has columnaris for it has been 4 weeks and she is perfectly happy and is still eating! Was she just having a color change or? I will upload photos of her tomorrow and ask for input because wouldn't it have killed her already? Sigh...


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Eli is changing colors already although he looks a little ugly lol.

Photo dump:


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow... Stunning...


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

lol thanks


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Update on Goldfish pond: The design has been decided to be an above ground pond looking similar to this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12VhlsN0jvk

I have to hurry up on this project because my friend dumped her goldfish on me and guess what? He's a comet. *Commence the panic I felt when I received him*
Right now he is an in unfiltered 4g sterilite plastic bin, but I did put an air pump in there so he can have Oxygen. I have to hurry up on this project or I can buy a kiddie pool and keep him in there.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Glad to hear everything is going greeeeeat!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Sorry for no new updates, but so far this is what I got done:

I've moved the goldfish to a 15-20g with an air stone and keeping up with water changes and shame on me I did in fact buy more goldfish. I bought one girl and rescued the other. Unfortunately the one I rescued died and so the one I bought is still alive. She gets chased around now and then by Pi, the one my friend dumped on me, who seriously wants to breed with her. I find it humorous how hard he tries and he even cuts off her path when she's trying to eat (she nipped him in the face for getting in the way of her food). 

I've been neglecting my 10g betta tank lately so today I did a complete water change and removed the substrate so it can be easier to clean. I am currently acclimating Lago back into it. Lucky for me it didn't ruin my cycle, but my tank looks ugly in appearance. Oh well.

No news on MC. Same story on her: still sick, but healing up nicely.

Eli is all coloring up now and is eating like a little piggy! I don't regret saving him <3


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Was very occupied today. A cat followed me home after I went hunting for rabbits. The poor thing was scared so I cleaned her up and fed her/gave her water. I can't keep her so I put her up for adoption on FB and got her adopted! My elder sis asked me what would I do if she actually belonged to someone. Well if she did then the poor girl would be in trouble for animal control patrols my neighborhood since there are cats and dogs that run about here. Sigh long day.

I cleaned my tanks and redosed MC for her columnaris. She's getting better yeah. I decided to not have anymore cats follow me by running away from them if they decide to follow me. Lol that would look so silly.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Love the Goldie's!!! And the Betta 

SO CUTE


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm ordering a new betta boy tomorrow all I need to do is get paid then I can  Also I'm going to buy glass sheets and build two tanks later. An upgrade for Eli and one for the new boy so he doesn't have to live in a smallish tank. Blargghh! 

My live plants are dying as well. Sigh I pray they hold for a few more days while I change around my 10g.

I really need to get paid...


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Interesting! Creating your own tank! Sounds like a lot of hands on hard work, and elbow grease! Haha. I'm not the hand on kinda guy. But I sure wish I could build my own tank!


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

Subscribing


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

It's not that hard blu (stop being lazy! lol)  I will upload the process later once I get my materials ready. 

I have decided to give MC to my friend who has been dying for her own betta so I told her once MC heals up I'm going to give MC to her. She nearly broke out dancing (she's so cute haha)

I might now finally FINALLY move to the room downstairs and let my eldest sister take my old room while I get hers. This way I can have more fish without bugging my household with the tanks EVERYWHERE. 

@Kit Thanks for the subscription!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hehe, I'm known for my laziness on my house! LOL. I'll be waiting for the process of how to build a tank!!


----------



## InsertCheesecake (May 6, 2015)

subscripe plz,

hehe Lago is a cute name that fits his colours and personality. I CAN BUILD A TANK. *puts together a scale model tank* tadaaaa. oh wait is this not what you meant?


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

...so...Eli and Totoro jumped out of their jars while I was cleaning their tanks. I was so stupid and careless to not put lids on the jars. I quickly found Eli, but was too late in finding Totoro. Totoro was found by my cat who hid him. I did find him in time to put him in water where he started to breathe, but...he was so lethargic and covered in cat hair and blood. He just passed away in my palms while I tried to help him stay at the surface. I just feel so....stupid. 

Gah I'm crying again. My fish mean so much to me. Zeus, my first betta fish, helped me through my depression and so did my other boys. Eli is very lethargic as well and trying to breathe. I just...sigh

Totoro (the newest boy):


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Eli passed away this morning. Sigh.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm sorry


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

These things happen. I just need to be more careful. Thank you for your condolences.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm going to start planting my 10g now. I have topsoil and some plants, but I need to go out and buy some red clay and more plants. I'm going to keep my low light and I have now put duckweed into my aquarium to try and suck up the excess nutrients since I have been having an algae problem. I'm going to move Lago to an extra 2g I have during the process of planting and stabilizing. I already have a theme in mind...jungle. 

I also want to try and keep terrestrial plants in my aquarium like Aqua Aurora did in her 20g riparium. Thank you Aqua for the idea!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Okay so putting off the planted tank for Lago. It's going to just be a mix of fake and real plants. I'm picking up some decor tomorrow (I hope they are huge) from someone on Craigslist. 

I am also going to be trading in my two single tailed goldfish for a Black Moor  I love Moors they're so cute <3 I first have to buy a 20g (No problem) for the Moor...or should I buy a 40g and get 2 Moors? NO BAD SFA! *slap* Only one! Lol.

May 17 my mother bought me a pity betta. I have also decided I'm just going to stick to pet store bettas now since you can find some really lovely ones when you look hard enough. I know this supports the store, but you should only buy fish from a store that knows it's stuff. The store I bought him from really care about their animals and even though it's 30 minutes away it was totally worth it. The pet stores near me have been lacking in their care tho' so I'm sticking to the 30 minutes away one. Anyway his name is Ari which in Greek is "Best of thinkers", but in Norse is "Eagle"....I like the Greek version. I do believe that Ari is a roundtail, but I cant get good flaring photos since the boy ALWAYS moves! (BTW his tail is not nipped in the photo it's just resting so it looks nipped, but his tail is perfectly round) 

Photos of Ari:


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

So sorry to hear about the 2 boys you lost. :-(
I love Ari! Perfect name for such a gorgeous Betta!
I'm subbing for sure.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you Angel <3 I love your siggie icons btw


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

InsertCheesecake said:


> subscripe plz,
> 
> hehe Lago is a cute name that fits his colours and personality. I CAN BUILD A TANK. *puts together a scale model tank* tadaaaa. oh wait is this not what you meant?


Thank you Cheese! Yuppp Lago does mean Lake in spanish after all <3

EDIT: I'm going to do photo dumps every day now LOL


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

SiameseFightingArt said:


> Thank you Angel <3 I love your siggie icons btw


You're welcome! Thank you!! 
I can't wait for the picture dumps!!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Shame on me. SHAME. I haven't been doing photo dumps like I promised! Bad Bad SFA! Lol. Anywho time for some updates! 

I forgot to mention before that I have recommended my sis to this forums for her new betta, Mufasa, and I hope she starts a journal so I can STALK-cough- I mean follow it  

I also bought a new black moor baby and oh mer gawd he's so sweet and social <3 I named him Pudge, because I just had to ok? He's a little fatty and loves to nibble on my hand during feeding time or water changes. I'm about to die from happiness.










I also changed Lago to a 5g [Not handmade] that my mom bought me since she refused to take me to the hardware store to buy glass. It was $40! $40! I felt so bad tho' and paid for half lol. She got angry at me when I did, but hey it's her fault for raising such an honest and generous child-Joking-

So now...

Lago's new den:









Pudge Dump:

























Ari Dump:


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Pudge is an absolute CUTIIIE!!!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you :3 My family has hinted that they will be buying me a bigger tank for my birthday which is coming up in a 2 weeks. Gah so excited!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Hey guys! 
No real new updates just the fact that Pudge, the black moor, was confirmed female! After 2 weeks of having her I just randomly decided it was time to figure out her gender. 










Won't be posting updates in the next few days since it's my birthday on the 17th  I will be having my entire family drive me to ALL the aquarium stores.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Happy birthday early! Sounds like a really fun birthday! That's what's so great about it being your birthday, you get to choose whatever it is you want to do and no one can complain!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you Angel ^^ I love how I get to be a mini dictator for an entire day


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Hey guys! 
I haven't updated in a while and it's for a reason due to Lago. Here's the thing with my little boy: He LOVES to bite his fins-I don't know why-so everytime I try to keep his water clean for them to grow back he had to go and shred them again, but this time he developed fin rot.










Now it's treatment time with AQ salt for 1-2 weeks with more water changes to try and fix this little problem! Lucky for me it's a mild case and I have dealt with this before from him.

Good news? The $ per gallon sale is on and mama gonna get herself a new 20g! :-D 

But more bad news for me. I have to put aside more money from my paycheck so I can raise money for my dog's dental cleaning which is $1k! I'm not even joking!! I literally felt a piece of myself die and to make matters worse? No one wants to donate to my gofundme to help me pay this off


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Darn those fin biters! 

Sorry to hear about the vet bill. Could you price check different vets? $1,000 sounds like an awful lot for teeth cleaning.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm not worried about the vet bill anymore since we went to Mexico to get her teeth done. Thank God it was cheaper in Mexico [$30-$70]. Now her teeth are all clean and we are buying her wet food since she lost some teeth [including a molar]. She's so much happier than before 

Sorry for no new updates! School begins in a few days for me so more time will be spent studying than my fin babies [lol jk]. I have to get ready for school by getting all my supplies and studying up so updates are going to be rare  

Looking back on this journal I've realized I haven't been contributing to my projects as I would have liked. I am still trying to make a fish aquarium, but supplies are expensive >.< If you guys still want to see the process then you can go watch the video that I went to on how to build one:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFUWVOaMlB4

^^^The King of DIY is a great youtuber to subscribe to!^^^ 

*Update On Pudge:* 
I finally got a 20g long and have it set up. It doesn't look quite as nice as I would like, but it's a first step. I added Pudge to it and man does she look so lovely! My family friend came over and looked at her with shock at how big she got since she saw Pudge when Pudge was still small. I wish I could have bought one of Pudge's siblings, but no room for a 40g in my house! Sigh, I hope they weren't bought by some random people who doesn't care for fish :-(

*Update on Lago:*

His tail is really bad after I went to Mexico and came back. It looks like a buzz cut now. I started the Tetracycline treatment and that is helping him heal, but I would have to do the treatment 2x for it to fully heal his tail. After that I'm going to re-do the salt treatment and hopefully his tail goes back to normal, but it might curl into a rosetail look [Pray not]. 

I will try to upload some photos [once I find the camera grr...], but it feels good to update


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

*UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE*

*Lago Update:*

Lago had to be euthanized since the rot became body rot. Sigh. I blame myself on this since I should have not gone on vacation and just focus on him, but I had to since it was about family and my abuelita was ill. RIP sweet little dancing boy.

*Ari Update*

Still kicking and dancing. He bit his tail a bit, but it's all healed up now thanks to water changes. I am thinking of adding a clear white mug to his tank for decor or maybe a Buddha statue. I know I want to decorate his tank more. 

*Pudge Update*

Still a little fatty. Some of her scales are turning white so she might change color since I also am seeing some gold among the white *Cry* Her beautiful pitch black will be gone by the time she turns 2 years old. Going to also decorate her tank with lots of plants and decor. She thinks her fake plants are real and tries to eat it haha. Poor girl, I shouldn't be laughing at her.


Also my 5g will have danios in it. Squeal.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I just love the black moor!!!! So cute!!!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you  She's a little piggy <3


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

SFA Pudge is adorable! Totally jealous :O


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Ohh I want a black moor. I was thinking about a couple fancy goldfish but need a much bigger tank.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Also sorry about Lago. I'm sure it's hard to have to do that.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes, it is hard, but you get used to it after having a lot of fish. You just have to prepare for the worse while enjoying your little buddy at the same time  Pudge is really sweet and I recommend Fancy Goldfish since they nibble on hands and wiggle their butts for food. Yeah they need 20g, but it's worth it!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Sorry for no new updates! ^^" A lot has been going on. School is eating me alive since I'm failing 2 classes which at my school forces you to repeat the grade. I do go to tutoring from my teachers, but they tell me I know the content but when I take the tests I tend to fail at the very same subjects. My dad bought me a late birthday present, lol. A UV, submersible, air pump, filter! It's a filter that has everything! I absolutely love it! It's quite large and bulky in Pudge's 20g so I have to make decor to place around it so it can be hidden. 

Speaking of Pudge....turns out "she" is a "he"! Discovered this when Pudge hit a year old a few days ago and developed his breading stars. At least I know my boy is a year old!

I also got a new phone that has an amazing camera! I constantly am uploading pictures of my fish on Instagram. If you guys would like you can follow me on there!  My screen name is Chewieze. (Don't ask lol)


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

*Photo Spams*

Just going to be a photo spam


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I also saw this boy at the petstore. I asked my mom if we could get him. She said when she is off work we can, but her day off is on Thursday. It makes me sad at how much she works to sustain my family and I feel like a burden with my fish  I have been trying so hard to get a job, but I keep getting turned away since I have no work experience. I have been trying to get money off of my Youtube channel, but almost no one comments on my videos; let alone look at them.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

First of all I must say he is gorgeous!

I'm sorry to hear about your situation, I am in a similar situation, too. Although it may seem rough right now, the best things you can really do is finish your responsibilities, question how she is doing, have some family time, and simply tell her how you feel and how much you love and thank her for her hard work! The little things do count in life ;-) Hang in there, although it may seem rough now, just be patient, you'll make it!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks blu :3


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

It's going to be approx. 7 mo. since I brought Pudge home. Wow, he's gotten so big over the past few months. He used to an inch, but now he's about 4 inches now! Well 4 in. wide haha. 

He got badly hurt last week and I had to pull off a loose scale that was getting infected due to the injury. Pudge was thrashing about since he hates being out of the water, but soon he went limp as if he accepted death. Don't worry I gave him a algae wafer for him being so brave :3 I'll just upload some photos and stop talking.

All of the black moors together is Pudge's brothers and sisters at the store when I went there a few months back.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Also feel free to post your goldfish photos here guys! I love them so much and this thread has basically mutated from a betta journal to a goldfish journal hahaha


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Pudge is beautiful!!!

I'd love to get some goldfish photos to share with you! ;-) I'll get some photos as soon as possible!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Okay, so the Petco I always go to is closing and their bettas are all sickly, but I managaed to save one. So I introduce all of you to the newest member of the family! Jack Sparrow! He's kind of just sitting around in his tank which is understandable :/ Poor little guy was in really, dirty, water.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Here's when he was in his cup:


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Hmm. Jack Sparrow has SBD and I knew that when I bought him. I fasted him 2 days after he came home with me, but it doesn't seem like it worked. I'm going to clean his tank today and fast him for 4 days. Hopefully, he gets better on his own. My first betta Zues had SBD when he reached his old years and unfortunately passed so hopefully Jack will pull through this since he's young.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Ari dump!


----------

